
Natural Language Processing with Python updated for Python 3 and NLTK 3 - happy-go-lucky
http://www.nltk.org/book/
======
stared
Unless something changed (a lot) with NLTK, I had much better experience using
spaCy [https://spacy.io/](https://spacy.io/) (API and documentation-wise; and
quality of results-wise).

~~~
Xeoncross
I really like spaCy's design of throwing out old research and sticking with
the best current methods, rather than leaving a dozen options to confuse
newcomers.

Having options is nice, but at least mark/default to the recommended ones.

------
brian_spiering
This is not a good resource for NLP.

It is extremely dated (very little Deep Learning). I maintain a more update to
list of resources [https://github.com/brianspiering/awesome-
dl4nlp](https://github.com/brianspiering/awesome-dl4nlp)

Additionally, the nltk has an awkward API. TextBlob has similarity
functionality with more intuitive OOP API.

------
amirouche
I don't find nltk book to be a good introduction to solving NLP problems of
today, it's good to introduce the low level tasks (like tokenizing, POS
tagging, etc...) but nothing about summarization, Q/A etc.

~~~
mfalcon
And what would you recommend instead?

~~~
amirouche
“write your own NLP framework”

~~~
amirouche
maybe how to solve higher level task using POS tagging and dependency parsing
etc...

